
Tim Ferris comments on his move from Silicon Valley - mrharrison
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/7erct8/i_am_tim_ferriss_host_of_the_tim_ferriss_show_and/dq6zrh1?context=1
======
anindha
This is a dupe
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15762035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15762035))

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved the comments there.

------
halayli
You can come up with whatever arguments to backup and support your decision.

It’s ok to say I don’t know I just feel like making a change.

Most arguments mentioned aren’t new and existed for the longest time.

